# Paint Mare



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

So far haven't had much luck with what we have looked at. Going with my trainer to look at this one on Monday. 8 yr old, 15.2hh (approx. per owner).
I realize it's not the greatest picture, but any thoughts are appreciated. Planning on english pleasure, maybe showing a bit. Kids may want to do some western riding. We are told she goes either way.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not crazy about her shoulder. She wouldn't be able to get a long, impressive stride, as her shoulder would limit her movement. I don't really like the dip above her withers, but most of my horses have it.

Other than that, I like her conformation. I think she could do good in lower level english pleasure, but I can't see a World Show with her.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hope you don't have lots of mud. We don't even try to keep our mostly white Paint mare clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks pretty good actually. Good weight too. Very nicely cleaned up. She may be slightly tied in at the knee but the shadow makes it hard to see. 

I expect she may be straight thru the hocks.. but you cannot tell from this photo. Her legs surely do look clean. Her shoulder may be a bit steep and her point of shoulder a bit low.. but she is also leaning forward so that may be a bit deceiving. 

I like her.. but would want to see more.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

When I first saw pictures I wondered right away about keeping her clean! Only would do lower level english pleasure, no expectations for world events  I hope to get more pics on Monday


----------



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

White APHA horses are actually easier to clean in my opinion. I had a mostly white medicine hat gelding who was 20x easier to clean up than my solid chestnut was. He would play and get dirty and I would use a little bit of white and bright shampoo and he would look good as new


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes I agree, you can get white so bright. My chestnut looks a little cleaner when cleaned up, but no where near my Black and white paint, he just shines....that's until he goes out to play again.
I like the paint, I saw the shoulder and also the short neck, but like the legs and she looks like she would be ok for what you want from her.


----------



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

Who is she out of? Another thing I forgot to mention about horses with alot of white is sunburn.I had to keep a sheet on mine and use sunblock or he would burn really bad. I also had to keep his tail bagged because if that got stained it stayed stained for a long time.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I have heard of horses with white heads and faces being susceptible to sunburn. Can the whole body burn?? I haven't heard that before.


----------



## phoenmoon (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh yes. My gelding would turn pink tinted and Peel if I wasn't careful but he was 95% white. I have had other paints with more color to them who did fine in the sun. They used to have a special horse shampoo with built in sunblock but I don't know if its stillon the market.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a max sabino paint gelding he is about 98% white the only place that I have sunburning problems is on the shoulders and his face. I keep 30 spf waterproof/sweat proof sunblock on those areas and don't seem to have a problem with the rest. But if your horse doesn't have good shade you might put some on other sun exposed areas.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw the mare today, and first thing we noticed was that she's a bit thinner than the earlier picture taken in the fall. Definitely needs to put on some weight. She also was a bit dirtier today  Found out she does have Impressive in her breeding with no record of HYPP testing done. Needless to say, they are going to have her tested and we will go from there. Really sweet mare, great disposition/temperament. If HYPP is negative, we will be taking a second look. Seems a bit club-footed possibly? Anything else to consider with her conformation?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I wonder why she's dropped so much weight. I liked her in the first photo but I'm not so sure now. Her legs seem a bit light boned and those feet....ick. Looks like a very bad farrier job to me. She has WAY too much heel IMO (I'm not experienced though so take my input with a grain or two of salt)


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Poor girl . She looks so sweet though, I love the heart shaped spot on her chest. She does look a little club footed, but could it be they built her heels up for halter classes? Hard to know. Hope the test comes up negative, she looks like prospect. Good luck!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Right front looks a bit clubbed. She has a camped under set to her straight hocks and she is a bit down hill. Hind feet appear excessively small.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

The first thing I noticed was, indeed, the small feet. Other than their size and the bit clubbed, my trainer did seem to think they were very healthy. Apparently she has a lot of halter bred in her, so maybe that is part of it? Do small feet pose problems down the road? As a pleasure horse, would this be a deal breaker for you if all else about her was good?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't like her feet... if you aren't attached to her I'd suggest walking away. Not only are they small, but they look clubbed to me and will most likely fail her with anything more than a every other day pleasure ride. I can see the halter breeding in her, another big no no for me *personally*. 

Good luck with your choice, happy horse hunting


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Got a message from the seller today. Her sire, Predominantly Mr., is HYPP N/N and her dam (I do not have her name) is registered APHA with no Impressive breeding. Therefore, she did not do the HYPP test on this horse as she is certain that results would be negative. Both my trainer and I would feel better if test was done, regardless, but not sure it's going to happen unless I were to decide to have her vetted and do it myself. I think I will look at a few other prospects before I decide to pursue this one.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

5kiddos said:


> Got a message from the seller today. Her sire, Predominantly Mr., is HYPP N/N and her dam (I do not have her name) is registered APHA with no Impressive breeding. Therefore, she did not do the HYPP test on this horse as she is certain that results would be negative. Both my trainer and I would feel better if test was done, regardless, but not sure it's going to happen unless I were to decide to have her vetted and do it myself. I think I will look at a few other prospects before I decide to pursue this one.


If her sire, Predominantly Mr. is N/N and her dam has no Impressive in her lines at all, then she can't be anything but N/N.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, I don't think her feet necessarily look too small - have to see more angles to be sure - but they are rather clubby/high heeled and likely contracted, which can make them look smaller. How old is she? When was she started & what's she done? Her shoulders look quite square(tho high heels do that too) while her hind end looks a bit light on. 2nd set of pics she looks a little light-on, but not by much & she also looks fitter.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

When you get there try to make her square up with her leg out like that I cant really tell if she would end up being hip high or not. She does tie in low at the withers and have a bit of a steep shoulder but those dont effect the pleasure horse so much. Most of the 1D barrel horses I know have steep shoulders. Her head does look maybe a little heavy for her body but that could be angle and color perception.

Good luck


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry hadnt seen the other post. In the new pictures her back looks a little sharp this could be because she has dropped weight or it could from underdevelopment/developmental issues from a steep shoulder. Again she might just be a hard winter keeper. Her feet have definitely not been properly trimmed several times, most likely by someone on the property who only went to one farrier clinic and never an actual class. I am not sure if it is the trimming or natural clubbing that gives her that look.

I am not sure if it is just me but her back legs also look off, maybe to straight at the knee.... I would say she would make a great kids horse but not a serious riding horse.


----------



## jasperemily0511 (Jan 22, 2013)

nice looking horse


----------

